# Kindersicherung am Teich



## MONTADORE (1. Juni 2009)

Ich habe aus Versehen meinen Beitrag zum Thema Kindersicherung
unter Hochteich und Antworten geschrieben.
Wenn Interresse bitte unter " [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5/]Hochteich[/URL] " nachschauen.
Gruß
Jupp

Edit: Jupp, ich habe mal den Link zu deiner Kindersicherung eingefügt


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kindersicherung am Teich*

Hallo Jupp.

Und wo sollte er eigentlich hin?
Gib mir bitte den Link und ich schieb den Beitrag da hin..... dann haben wir hier weniger Verwirrung und "Müll".


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kindersicherung am Teich*

Servus Annett

Habe schon den Link in Jupp`s Beitrag eingefügt


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kindersicherung am Teich*

Hi.

Ich hätte gern von Jupp den Link, worauf er eigentlich antworten wollte.
Damit der Beitrag unter "Hochteiche" dort landet, wo er hingehört. 

Wäre ich Hellseherin, hätte ich es längst entsprechend bereinigt und das hier (was kein Mensch braucht) entsorgt.


----------



## MONTADORE (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kindersicherung am Teich*

Hallo Annett.
Ich finde Deine Antwort schon sehr Arrogant.
Nicht jeder kennt sich am Computer so gut aus, und anstatt zu helfen bezeichnest
Du meinen Beitrag als Müll.
Wenn so im Forum Komuniziert wird muß ich mir Überlegen ob ich noch dabei 
sein will.
Gruß
Jupp


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kindersicherung am Teich*

Hallo Jupp.

Mal ehrlich - weißt Du, wieviele Beiträe wir direkt und indirekt zum Thema Teichsicherung haben und wie kontrovers das z.T. schon diskutiert wurde? 
Woher soll ich wissen, wofür Dein Beitrag eigentlich bestimmt war?
Das weiß ich ja leider bis jetzt noch nicht. 

Dein eigentlicher Beitrag zum Thema Kindersicherheit ist kein "Müll", aber dieses Thema, in dem wir gerade schreiben (zumindest in meinen Augen) schon. 

Wenn man einen Beitrag mal aus Versehen falsch einstellt (keiner ist perfekt), dann kann man einfach einen der anwesenden Moderatoren darum bitten, diesen zu verschieben. Allerdings braucht dieser dafür schon einen Hinweis (Link), um das Ziel zu finden.
Dann braucht es keine "ich hab da und da was geschrieben - könnt Ihr Euch ja mal anschauen"-Themen.


Nix für ungut und Gute Nacht.


----------

